# HELP ON TAKING OFF ALTIMA LOGO



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

Hey guys so far so good....thanks for all the help. But i still have a couple of things i want to get dont to the car...like taking off the dealer logo's. The main nissan one on top of the plate (does it have screws or will it leave holes)...and the 2.5s logo and the altima logo. How can i do that without scratching or damaging the paint? Help please...thanks
Could i take it to the dealer and ask them to take it off? Or will they say something because of the warranty, i bought it used so i dont know if it makes a difference. I read i could do it with a blow dryer and dental floss sounds like it will work...but i dont want to scratch the car. HELP PLEASE!!! THanks guys


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

That's a simple one. All newer nissans are the same way, The Nissan emblem is attached with 2 pins. IIRC, I got mine off by taking them loose from the inside of the trunk lid. It will leave 2 offset holes about 5mm each -/+. As far as the Altima and the 2.5S goes, they are adhesive. I used dental floss. Get a piece and pull it back and forth to cut the adhesive. It will leave a residue on the trunk lid. Alot of people say to use stuff like Goof Off or Goo Gone to remove it, but I wouldn't recommend it due to possible damage to the clearcoat. Use a hair dryer to heat it up, them rub it off with youe finger. The dealer sticker can be removed by heating it up and slowly pulling it off from one of the corners. I just did the same thing to my Z and it took about 20 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

heyy... debagging ? try to get your hands on a heat-gun so it's much easier.. if your car is fresh out the dealership they will come out no problem .. less than five minutes if the car is older.. oh boy.. i dont know what kind of glue they use to put those emblems on there but shit.. it is tough.. you use the heat gun.. then with dental floss or something that is flat get the emblems.. off.. remember once you heat them up.. they are done.. you can't re use them.. the glue that is left you can try to heat up more and get at it.. but the best way is by gettin someone who does details or whatever and have them compound the area.. my car was two years old when i debagged it.. and it was a bitch.. i had to sand the glue that was left and compound.. if you decide to do it ur self remember i used body shop grade 2000 grit sand paper.... umm the goo gone i dont think would do much to the clear .. but dont use it.. good luck


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Also, depending on the color and age of the car, there _may_ be a little discoloration...


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> heyy... debagging ? try to get your hands on a heat-gun so it's much easier.. if your car is fresh out the dealership they will come out no problem .. less than five minutes if the car is older.. oh boy.. i dont know what kind of glue they use to put those emblems on there but shit.. it is tough.. you use the heat gun.. then with dental floss or something that is flat get the emblems.. off.. remember once you heat them up.. they are done.. you can't re use them.. the glue that is left you can try to heat up more and get at it.. but the best way is by gettin someone who does details or whatever and have them compound the area.. my car was two years old when i debagged it.. and it was a bitch.. i had to sand the glue that was left and compound.. if you decide to do it ur self remember i used body shop grade 2000 grit sand paper.... umm the goo gone i dont think would do much to the clear .. but dont use it.. good luck



well like i said i have a 03 altima silver...so i dont know what to do. Is the nissan logo screwed in....cause i dont want to have to get it fixed and painted its alot of money.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

YOU said:


> Is the nissan logo screwed in....cause i dont want to have to get it fixed and painted its alot of money.





ME said:


> The Nissan emblem is attached with 2 pins. IIRC, I got mine off by taking them loose from the inside of the trunk lid. It will leave 2 offset holes about 5mm each -/+.


I'll see if I can finds some old pics from when I did mine to show you what you'll be dealing with...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

agirliegirlaltima said:


> well like i said i have a 03 altima silver...so i dont know what to do. Is the nissan logo screwed in....cause i dont want to have to get it fixed and painted its alot of money.



its not screwed in.... if you're talking about the trunk lid logos.. no descoloration like i said.. if there is any .. 3m rubbing compund will get that shittt right off.. hold on let me put up a pic .

well i couldnt really find a decent pic.. but look at the thread about the 350 wheels on the altima you might see it..


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> its not screwed in.... if you're talking about the trunk lid logos.. no descoloration like i said.. if there is any .. 3m rubbing compund will get that shittt right off.. hold on let me put up a pic .
> 
> well i couldnt really find a decent pic.. but look at the thread about the 350 wheels on the altima you might see it..


awesome!! im so excited to do it. im'a post pics when i do it...hopefully with all the paint still on. I have to get this done...i have a looser ex drivin around thinkn hes hot sh** with his beat up accord....NOTHING LIKE A NISSAN!!! Cant wait to turn heads! ohh yea and i have my grill to put on that i just got in the mail a couple of days ago. Tomorrow is my dedicaded altima day! Still lookin for them rims though.....i think i found some gun metal ones with tires for about 500! too excited for words!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

agirliegirlaltima said:


> awesome!! im so excited to do it. im'a post pics when i do it...hopefully with all the paint still on. I have to get this done...i have a looser ex drivin around thinkn hes hot sh** with his beat up accord....NOTHING LIKE A NISSAN!!! Cant wait to turn heads! ohh yea and i have my grill to put on that i just got in the mail a couple of days ago. Tomorrow is my dedicaded altima day! Still lookin for them rims though.....i think i found some gun metal ones with tires for about 500! too excited for words!


lol.. make that altima look sexy.. let him have it good when he sees you cruisin in style in that nice altima..where iin the states are u ?


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> lol.. make that altima look sexy.. let him have it good when he sees you cruisin in style in that nice altima..where iin the states are u ?


what state or where in the state? i live in CT....close to stamford. 
Yea and i CANT WAIT! Anyways i got my cardomain page up and running so LEAVE ME FEED BACK GUYS!!! Love the input! Thanks


----------

